# iPad



## sastark

What is your opinion? Is this a revolutionary device that changes everything? Or is it just an iPhone on steroids? 

Personally, I think it is pretty cool, but don't necessarily thing it changes everything. I do like that there is an external keyboard available. I'm not sold on the whole eBook thing, though.


----------



## Jon Peters

Some lawyers in my office are really jazzed about it. But they were into Kindle. I'm just not ready for electronic books. For the other stuff it looks pretty cool. Revolutionary? I don't know.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Disclaimer: I am a Mac guy. 

Truth: Ipad is a giant iphone that does not have a phone. 

Too big for your pocket; too small to be your laptop.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

10 hours of battery life? Lame.


----------



## tcalbrecht

Why would you want a 9.7 inch, 1.5 pound iPod Touch?

That pic of Jobs holding the thing reminds me of those oversized calculators or remote controls you see at the dollar store.


----------



## Idelette

Well, compared to the Kindle the ipad is far more advanced, much more versatile, and easier to read from. If I were going to buy an electronic book, I would favor this one over the Kindle! But, for now....I'll stick with my traditional books!


----------



## coramdeo

nleshelman said:


> Disclaimer: I am a Mac guy.
> 
> Truth: Ipad is a giant iphone that does not have a phone.
> 
> Too big for your pocket; too small to be your laptop.


----------



## sastark

nleshelman said:


> Disclaimer: I am a Mac guy.
> 
> Truth: Ipad is a giant iphone that does not have a phone.
> 
> Too big for your pocket; too small to be your laptop.



I'm a Mac guy, too. I'm not too happy about the iPhone OS being used on the iPad, but understand why they did that. I think it would have been cooler with the Mac OS. I do like the idea of using the iPad to take notes in class. My iPhone can't do that and my MacBook is getting to be a bit large to carry to class. With all the amazing things they've done with iPhone apps, I'm sure there will be really, really cool iPad apps, as well. I just haven't seen any yet.

That being said, if someone were to buy me one, I wouldn't turn them down (and really, $499 is not that bad of a price, either).


----------



## MLCOPE2

MUST... HAVE... NEW... APPLE... PRODUCT....... NOW...

Whoa, that was weird.


----------



## Claudiu

sastark said:


> What is your opinion? Is this a revolutionary device that changes everything? Or is it just an iPhone on steroids?
> 
> Personally, I think it is pretty cool, but don't necessarily thing it changes everything. I do like that there is an external keyboard available. I'm not sold on the whole eBook thing, though.


 
I think it will change some of the industry. Just like the iPhone changed the phone and the iPod the mp3. Before Apple got into these area's the technology was whatever. Now look at the phone a couple years later. A lot of touch technology. Also, a lot more smartphone type features on most regular phones. And a lot better phones in general. The touch technology is beyond phones too, camera's and other gadgets have it now. 

The eBook seems like a smart move. At the CES show this year I noticed the big thing was eBooks. Now that Apple integrated that into the iPad it will look like an advanced Kindle, only better and with more features. I'm sure it will be a better advertisement with it.

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




sastark said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I am a Mac guy.
> 
> Truth: Ipad is a giant iphone that does not have a phone.
> 
> Too big for your pocket; too small to be your laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Mac guy, too. I'm not too happy about the iPhone OS being used on the iPad, but understand why they did that. I think it would have been cooler with the Mac OS. I do like the idea of using the iPad to take notes in class. My iPhone can't do that and my MacBook is getting to be a bit large to carry to class. With all the amazing things they've done with iPhone apps, I'm sure there will be really, really cool iPad apps, as well. I just haven't seen any yet.
> 
> That being said, if someone were to buy me one, I wouldn't turn them down (and really, $499 is not that bad of a price, either).
Click to expand...

 

Carrying it around would be a lot better and more fun. Its portable and the 10 battery life (although it will probably be lower) will make it last practically the whole day at school. It would allow for taking notes, and then listening to music/reading in the library/surfing the web when needed all in one package.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Claudiu said:


> Carrying it around would be a lot better and more fun. Its portable and the 10 battery life (although it will probably be lower) will make it last practically the whole day at school. It would allow for taking notes, and then listening to music/reading in the library/surfing the web when needed all in one package.









The Macbook is portable. Has OVER 10 hours of battery life thanks to 'sleep' mode. You can take notes on it. You can listen to music. You can read while listening to music (iTunes even).... and it's all in one package!


----------



## Claudiu

nleshelman said:


> Claudiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying it around would be a lot better and more fun. Its portable and the 10 battery life (although it will probably be lower) will make it last practically the whole day at school. It would allow for taking notes, and then listening to music/reading in the library/surfing the web when needed all in one package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Macbook is portable. Has OVER 10 hours of battery life thanks to 'sleep' mode. You can take notes on it. You can listen to music. You can read while listening to music (iTunes even).... and it's all in one package!
Click to expand...

 


I have that.  its not an iPad


----------



## Wayne

> I think it would have been cooler with the Mac OS.



Could it be hacked to switch out the OS? Some geek somewhere must already be figuring out how to do that.


----------



## TheDow

Easier to read from? I thought the whole point of the Kindle was the e-ink technology that makes it much easier on the eyes than a traditional LCD?

I'm sticking with dead tree books, myself. Too much of a collection to repurchase everything on eWhatever.


----------



## Romans922

Seems like it doesn't have widescreen, it is more of a full screen. It doesn't have multitasking capabilities. Have to have pretty funky wires to use something like USB. No camera built in. Just doesn't look practical.


----------



## fredtgreco

But it's shiny!! And it has an "i" in its name!! Can I pay $600? How about $1200? $1500?

Do I get a lame turtleneck with it?


----------



## ClayPot

I tried describing the iPad to my wife and she said, "A phone that can't make calls? And aren't big phones out of style?" I think she has a point.


----------



## David

Idelette said:


> Well, compared to the Kindle the ipad is far more advanced, much more versatile, and easier to read from.


What makes the iPad easier to read from? The Kindle has that e-Ink display, rather than an a backlit LCD screen.


----------



## SemperEruditio

iPad might put a significant dent into Amazon's Kindle market. I don't see much more than that. Sure there are those who will buy it because it's new, it Mac, and it's a new "i" but after the hype the iPad is a Kindle on steroids. Now the question is will the books costs as little as the Kindle books? Apple was able to make it "inexpensive" at $499  so that means the books are probably at regular price...?

I was like _"Oooooo...shiny...new...must have one..."_ Then I thought about where and for what and it just wouldn't work. I remember stuff in books spatially. I can't do that with an electronic book so I will stick to the "tree books" as someone said.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I'm not so sure Frank. I think the battery life issue makes it a bit DOA for most. If you want a reader then I wouldn't go with the iPad.


----------



## asc

looks like just a lot of hype to me...but maybe i'm not the "target demographic" or something.


----------



## ClayPot

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm not so sure Frank. I think the battery life issue makes it a bit DOA for most. If you want a reader then I wouldn't go with the iPad.


 
Maybe I'm just a little slow, but why is 10 hours of battery life so bad? My laptop only gets about 3. 10 hours seems like a dream!


----------



## Michael

jpfrench81 said:


> Maybe I'm just a little slow, but why is 10 hours of battery life so bad? My laptop only gets about 3. 10 hours seems like a dream!


I was thinking the same thing. Apparently people are comparing to cell phones. The iPad is a bit heftier than that though...


----------



## SemperEruditio

Michael Turner said:


> jpfrench81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just a little slow, but why is 10 hours of battery life so bad? My laptop only gets about 3. 10 hours seems like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Apparently people are comparing to cell phones. The iPad is a bit heftier than that though...
Click to expand...

 
I think Rich was continuing with my comparison of the Kindle. The Kindle can go up to a week on a single charge. So 10 hours is a pittance.


----------



## Marrow Man

sastark said:


> What is your opinion? Is this a revolutionary device that changes everything? Or is it just an iPhone on steroids?


 
Just as a warning to folks, this is what happens when you mix a powdered wig with steroids. I shudder to think what the mad scientists at Apple can do.


----------



## Michael

SemperEruditio said:


> I think Rich was continuing with my comparison of the Kindle. The Kindle can go up to a week on a single charge. So 10 hours is a pittance.


That makes more sense. Still, the Kindle is a one-trick pony. Massive difference in processing demands between the two. 

Let me ask this, is there anything out there that can [comparably] do what the iPad can do...with a longer battery life?


----------



## tcalbrecht

Michael Turner said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rich was continuing with my comparison of the Kindle. The Kindle can go up to a week on a single charge. So 10 hours is a pittance.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes more sense. Still, the Kindle is a one-trick pony. Massive difference in processing demands between the two.
> 
> Let me ask this, is there anything out there that can [comparably] do what the iPad can do...with a longer battery life?
Click to expand...

 
That begs the question since there is nothing else in the niche that Apple has plugged with the iPad. It is neither compatible with nor runs Mac nor Windows nor (real) Linux apps. The only external interface is via iTunes. It doesn't support USB or any memory card technology. 

It's an iPod Touch on steriods. For what it does, ten hours is about right.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Michael Turner said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rich was continuing with my comparison of the Kindle. The Kindle can go up to a week on a single charge. So 10 hours is a pittance.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes more sense. Still, the Kindle is a one-trick pony. Massive difference in processing demands between the two.
> 
> Let me ask this, is there anything out there that can [comparably] do what the iPad can do...with a longer battery life?
Click to expand...

 
Nope. I think it's a neat little device but I just can't justify it. I have a MacBookPro and there's nothing I can't do with that...well except buy a book on iBookstore...


----------



## ubermadchen

I just can't get over the name. I know it's just the immature girl in me but c'mon, did no one from apple think to consult just one woman when thinking of names for this thing? ipad? Seriously? Maybe women are just not the target demographic for this product.


----------



## ClayPot

SemperEruditio said:


> Michael Turner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rich was continuing with my comparison of the Kindle. The Kindle can go up to a week on a single charge. So 10 hours is a pittance.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes more sense. Still, the Kindle is a one-trick pony. Massive difference in processing demands between the two.
> 
> Let me ask this, is there anything out there that can [comparably] do what the iPad can do...with a longer battery life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I think it's a neat little device but I just can't justify it. I have a MacBookPro and there's nothing I can't do with that...well except buy a book on iBookstore...
Click to expand...

 
If this thing played DVDs, I think it would be awesome. 10 hours of video, listen to movies, read the web, play games. It would be a dream for entertainment. Granted you could do that with Laptops, but not for as long, and it wouldn't be the same experience.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

SemperEruditio said:


> Michael Turner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpfrench81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just a little slow, but why is 10 hours of battery life so bad? My laptop only gets about 3. 10 hours seems like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Apparently people are comparing to cell phones. The iPad is a bit heftier than that though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Rich was continuing with my comparison of the Kindle. The Kindle can go up to a week on a single charge. So 10 hours is a pittance.
Click to expand...


Bingo! I think Tom hit the nail on the head with what it really is. I can't see any reason to own this.


----------



## TheDow

jpfrench81 said:


> If this thing played DVDs, I think it would be awesome. 10 hours of video, listen to movies, read the web, play games.



I bet if they made it do these things the 10 hour battery life would be more like 2.


----------



## Narnian

If someone is using it over 10 hours a day they probably need a life. Recharge it every night and you will probably do fine.

I am interested in a reader, but I do not want a one trick pony hence I have avoided the Kindle and am attracted to the iPad since it can do more (e.g. it can run applications, I can more easily upload manuals and books I have as well as get Internet content). The iPad is very attractive in many ways.

However it is, in typical Apple fashion, a closed system - no USB or firewire connectors, no external video connectors, no removeable battery, etc.. You have to but the Apple docking station. They eliminated a lot of third-party add-ons. This is one thing I do not like about Steve Jobs approach to products.

So I will wait for the HP Slate and other vendor offerings using Windows 7 hoping the touch interface is decent.


----------



## Skyler

ubermadchen said:


> I just can't get over the name. I know it's just the immature girl in me but c'mon, did no one from apple think to consult just one woman when thinking of names for this thing? ipad? Seriously? Maybe women are just not the target demographic for this product.


 
You're not the only one who thinks that.

Name Fail, Photoshop Win - FAIL Blog: Epic Fail Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments


----------



## raekwon

The iPad looks like it'll be a really viable alternative to folks who are in the market for a netbook. It's not a replacement for a full-on PC (or Mac), but a good supplement.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero

I think it's just an iPhone on steroids, or a notebook/laptop on...estrogen? (What does the opposite of steroids?) Personally, it's worthless to me since I just got an iPhone (which nicely replaced my phone-iPod-PDA) and I very rarely use my laptop.

And I love my Kindle. The e-ink matters a lot to me - I work on a computer all day, I don't need to do any more 'backlit' reading in my spare time. And it's not replacing most of my books, especially reference books. It's great for fiction or lighter nonfiction, and the stuff I love the most I can generally get for free or just a few dollars so it's at home AND always with me (e.g. the complete works of Jonathan Edwards for $2, most bigger reference works for a fraction of the real book cost (I think I paid $6 for a good copy of Calvin's Institutes), and anything out of copyright (pre-1923) for free). I don't care that it's a one-hit wonder, I can carry as many books as I want in my purse wherever I go, and it's already paid for itself.


----------



## Gord

I have over the years collected a large quantity of pdf books, iPad will be my new home for that collection when it's for sale. At the moment it's really difficult to curl up on the couch to read my iMac.


----------



## George Bailey

Chance that someone will steal your ipad? HIGH
Chance that someone will steal your paper, Puritan-written book? ALMOST NIL


----------



## tcalbrecht

Joshua said:


> I like the idea of it. I miss my iPhone. I think the iPad was a good idea due to the touch screen, etc while adding a little size. What other small thin devices are out there that have the same touch-screen function (with the same smoothness, etc.)? I ask in sincerity, because if it's cheaper than the iPad, then it's a viable option. I have no allegiance to Apple by any means. I just like *innovation *and *free market capitalism*.



The struggles between innovation vs. free market capitalism is affectionately known as the iTunes Store.


----------

